# BlueJ - Ausarbeitung der Beispiele???



## cornelius (27. Dez 2004)

Hallo erstmal!

Ich bin heute hier Mitglied geworden in froher Erwartung dass ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt,...

Ich arbeite gerade das Buch "objektorientierte Programmierung mit Java - eine praxisnahe Einführung mit BlueJ" von Barnes und Kölling durch.
Leider fällt es mir schwer die im Buch vorgegebenen Aufgaben zu lösen und nun wollte ich fragen, ob diese schon jemand durchgearbeitet und dokumentiert hat.  :bahnhof: 

Kapitel 1-3 hab ich ja schon, aber der Rest ist nicht so einfach,....

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,... vielleicht kennt ja jemand eine website mit den ausarbeitungen oder ähnliches,...

mfg cornelius
p.s. kann auf englisch auch sein, wär kein problem,...


----------



## Manfred (27. Dez 2004)

Ich habe das Buch auch, in der Schule arbeiten wir auch quasi dannach!

Habe aber keine Lösungen oder so. An Aufgaben aus dem Buch kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern bzw. sind die doch auf CD mitdabei!?

Wennst Fragen hast, frag einfach konkret nach was!


----------



## cornelius (27. Dez 2004)

ja da sind aufgaben in dem buch zu jedem kapitel zumindest in dem was ich habe.

hab es mir zuerst auf englisch und dann auch noch auf deutsch gekauft, aber leider ist es für mich im allgemeinen sehr schwer damit zurecht zu kommen.

wär halt nicht schlecht wenn ich eine Vorlage hätte wonach ich mich halten könnte,....

aber wenn niemand so etwas hat werde ich mich weiter durchkämpfen,...  :cry: 

jedenfalls herzlichen dank für die schnelle antwort,...

mfg cornelius


----------



## Manfred (27. Dez 2004)

Also wir haben sicher das selbe Buch, ich hab da nie Übungen bzw. Aufgaben gemacht, wahrscheinlich kann ich mich deshalb nicht so gut erinnern!

Beschäftige dich halt länger mit dem wo du Probleme hast! Es wird auch gut im Buch beschrieben, dass man sich ein paar Wochen mit einem Kapitel auseinandersetzen sollte. 

Aber wie schon gesagt, bei deinen Problemen helfen dir sicher hier alle gerne!


----------



## cornelius (27. Dez 2004)

also danke für die hilfestellung,...

aber ein paar wochen pro kapitel?? dass kann ich mir wirklich nicht leisten, dann müsste ich alle anderen fächer vernachlässigen und das wär gar nicht gut!  :cry: 

weiß niemand wo es eine ausarbeitung gibtr?

mfg


----------



## Manfred (27. Dez 2004)

Was ich damit sagen will ist folgendes:

Das komplette Buch kann ich in 2-3 Stunden durchlesen, doch wenn man sich nicht damit beschäftigt, herumprobiert usw. wird man sich auch nicht sehr viel merken!

Ich will damit aber nicht sagen, dass du das so machst!

Man kann sich auch ein Kapitel durchlesen, sich das quasi auswendig merken und dann evtl. einmal richtig programmieren, doch man sollte das ganze auch verstehen!


----------



## cornelius (28. Dez 2004)

schon klar das man sich da nicht viel merkt.

aber das alles ohne vorgabe zu machen ist für mich schon ziemlich schwer und die zeit arbeitet ja auch gegen mich,...

hat wirklich niemand die beispiele ausgearbeitet???

sowas muss es doch irgendwo geben, oder??

mfg


----------



## Manfred (28. Dez 2004)

Also schreib doch einfach ein Mail an Michael Kölling, den Author! Vielleicht hat der was parat!?

mik@mip.sdu.dk


----------



## cornelius (30. Dez 2004)

das ist eine gute idee,...

THX  :lol:


----------

